# First year growing outdoors



## AKKruesel (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi Everyone! My husband and I are growing a couple plants outdoor. We're getting to possible freezing temps and are concerned about the plants. (They are in a tent protected from the environment with a small heater) We are curious, what happens if the plants freeze? Are they complete garbage? My husband has spent so much time on these plants I'd hate for him to not reap the reward. 

I've been searching on this forum for answers/tips on this with no luck so far. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Oct 20, 2020)

If covered you should be fine.  I pulled mine last week in Michigan.  After the ground gets to 55 degrees they really slow down and seem to be almost dormant.  It is better to run an indica heavy plant in these northern parts of the world if outdoor

2b2s


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 20, 2020)

It takes a few nights of a constant temp under 45 degrees, but at that point, the cell walls can rupture and future growth will be limited. At about 50 degrees it stops metabolizing and goes into hibernation, so don't expect much growth. I would suggest that if they are in pots, lift them off the ground if possible but either way, wrap the buckets to do your best to keep the root zone warm.


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2020)

✌


----------

